# Moving to Mexico City w/ 6 yr old daughter. Concerned about her allergies, language



## graylined (Jan 5, 2014)

My husband has been offered a very lucrative job offer in Mexico City and we are seriously considering moving there from New York City with our 6 year old daughter. We would jump at the opportunity to move there if it wasn't for some concerns that we have regarding our daughter. Please see below.

1. Our daughter has very severe food allergies to eggs, tree nuts and mustard. In NYC food allergies are unfortunately quite common, but in Mexico City I am concerned that we will have a more difficult time eating out and making sure that she is safe in school and social situations where we are not readily present. She is already traumatized about having allergies and not being like all of the other kids, and I assume that in Mexico City these feelings will only be heightened. 

2. She has very mild asthma that is triggered when she is sick with a bad cough. Using an inhaler when she has a cough has kept her from having any attacks for two years and ideally I would like to keep it that way. We visited Mexico City for a few days last spring and the air quality seemed similar to the air in NYC, but I know that the air is worse in the winter months. How concerned should we be?

3. She currently attends a full immersion French school. She has become fairly fluent in French, even though my husband and I are not proficient in the language. I don't want her to fall behind in French because ideally I would like her to attend the same school when we return to NYC in 3 or more years. Getting into good schools is very competitive in NYC, so this is a serious concern. We are going to visit the French Lycée and would like her to go to school there, but I am worried that she will not feel fully comfortable at the Lycée since I have heard that most of the kids are Mexican and would undoubtedly speak Spanish together when not in class. Also, my spoken French (reading is more proficient) is far from perfect so I am worried about how I would interact with her teachers other parents. 

All three of us are very excited about learning Spanish, but I am concerned that having our daughter learn a third language will be overwhelming at this point in her life. Greengates and the American School are options, but are not particularly appealing because of the lack of emphasis on learning Spanish. But obviously she would fit in more at either school. Does anyone know of any schools that are bi-lingual French and English?--This would be the ideal situation, but I don't think they exist.

4. And finally a friend of mine from Mexico City said that we should be very concerned about crime since my husband will be taking on a job that pays a lot even by American standards. We are street smart and don't look particularly well to do-so how concerned should we be? We are also all dark haired, and could easily pass for being Mexican as long as we don't speak. We do not want to live in a gated community and would ideally like to live in an urban area like Condessa or Polanco, where we can walk around, much like we do in NYC. My Mexican friend (who grew up with a lot more money that most Mexicans) said that we should seriously consider having a private security guard with us, particularly when taking our daughter out and around town, in the unlikely event that she is kidnapped---This really shocked me because during my short visit to Mexico City I felt quite safe. My husband has also gone there regularly for work and was shocked, but concerned by this suggestion. Another friend from Mexico City advised me to never take the subway because I will be mugged. Again, this surprised me and seemed like a real limitation since I prefer the subway to cars, and I know that traffic is horrible.

All advise will be greatly appreciated. Living in Mexico City could be so much fun, but I am not sure that we should go for it, particularly in light of all the concerns we have regarding our daughter.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Well to do Mexicans do seem to fear such things, but expats seem not to. I suspect that expats would not be targets, in fact avoided so as not to cause an international incident.
Your daughter will probably adjust to the French and Spanish mix with ease, as age is on her side. However, you will also find learning Spanish easier than for those without the advantage of having French. 
If your daughter is handling her allergies in NYC, Mexico should not be a problem if you prepare yourselves with Spanish translations of the necessary dietary precautions and use that whenever there is doubt in a restaurant, etc. There may be a couple of weeks of adjustment to the higher altitude, as you will be moving from sea level to about 7300 feet above sea level. However, once acclimated, the lower level of climate stress may possibly work to her advantage.
Frankly, I would feel more safe in DF than in NYC.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think your daughter using an inhaler if it contains cortisone or prednisone would be more dangerous than living in MC..........


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I have later in life gotten mild asthma. I take rescue inhaler blasts when needed and daily take Spiriva.

4 weeks ago I arrived at the Guadalajara airport, 5300 ft elevation and was out of both medicines for about 3 weeks at that time from sea level San Diego/TJ for 8 weeks. The moment I got off the plane and was entering the airport I could not breath freely and experienced short rapid breathing to the point I could only walk 50 yards before stopping to catch my breath. In San Diego no problem.

When I finally got home and used the inhaler and Spiriva I was better. 2 days later I was back to being fine. Home is a 5 hour bus ride and at 6000 ft. elevation in San Luis Potosí. It ususally takes 2 days for me to acclimatize when comming from sea level which is often.

One time years ago entering Mexico City suburbs I had no inhaler with me. The chauffeur had the AC in the van on full blast the whole 5 hour drive and it was summer and I had a short sleeve shirt on and was freezing and I experienced a shortness of breath and symptoms that I feel were pollution related. When I got to a farmacia and bought an inhaler I was OK but still could only walk about 500 yards without stopping to catch my breath. This lasted the 3 days I was there. I had run out of Spiriva weeks before. Now I have an inhaler in my pocket at all times since then.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I second what RVGRINGO says about safety in Mexico City. Having lived in both NYC (for 13 years) and Mexico City (for over six years), I would mention that while I wouldn't worrying about being mugged on the subway, the demographics of those taking this form of public transportation is not as varied as it is in NYC. While everyone takes it in New York (including now former Mayor Bloomberg), this is not so true in the D.F., where the upper levels of society would never dream of using it to get around the city. I take it on occasion but prefer to take the nicer city buses, the Metrobús or taxis, which are much more reasonably priced than they are in NYC.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe there is a French lycee i nMexico City ask the consulate or the Alliance Francaise. I am pretty sure that there must be some pretty good schools teaching French there as I have encountered quite a few well educated Mexicans who speak better French than I do

The company where your husband works should advise you as to the secutrity of your family, I am sure that their other executives foreign and national have similar questions.

I remember being in the jungle in the Peten and stopping in a hotel where there were only two other cars. When we arrived at the checking place, there were two middle aged men and 4 body guards with all kinds of weapons. 
I asked someone at the hotel who were those guys and I was told some coca cola executives. 
I would have felt much safer driving around that area without attracting all that attention and being around all these weapons really made me nervous. If it was that easy for me to find out who the people were I would have thought they would have been better off incognito..
I often wonder how do you know if the security guys can be trusted or not.

Cannot help you on the allergies but I am sure other kids in Mexico have allergies and if you speak to the director and the teahers of the school they will watch out for your child.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you would be better off staying in New York, based on what your post said. 

Several people I know who have breathing problems, including me, had to move to lower altitudes in Mexico from the 6000 ft. altitude of San Miguel de Allende, and Mexico City is higher.

If you do move, I wish you all the best.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I have heard of people moving to lower altitudes due to asthma, but I’ve also met people in Mexico CIty who moved here _from_ lower altitudes because of their asthma.

If you do come here (whether on a visit or a move), the most vital thing you need to know is that _nuez_/_nueces_ means “pecan/pecans” here. The dictionary may tell you it means “nut” but it’s not so in everyday language. So if you want to ask ”Does this contain any nuts?” and you use the dictionary word “_nueces_”, people will understand you to be saying ”Does this contain any pecans?” The expression for “nuts” is “_frutos secos_” but it isn’t used very much and is confusingly similar to “_frutas secas_” (dried fruits).

So if you do come here, your safest strategy is to get the Spanish name for each and every nut that she is allergic to. Names for nuts vary somewhat by region, so be sure to get the Mexican names.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

SInce people are very literal here, the nueces point is a very good one because people would say no nuts thinking pecans or walnuts and it may have almonds or some other type of nuts...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I am in Chapala and have COPD and other difficulties at age 76. In considering sea level options and trying it, I have found that the heat and humidity worsened the problem. The dryer & cooler air is more comfortable for me. I do use Spiriva and Ambroxol, but seldom use an inhaler or nebulizer. I do have an oxygen concentrator and only use it ocassionally. I cannot walk a block any more, but am generally OK at home.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

graylined said:


> My husband has been offered a very lucrative job offer in Mexico City and we are seriously considering moving there from New York City with our 6 year old daughter. We would jump at the opportunity to move there if it wasn't for some concerns that we have regarding our daughter. Please see below.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




I think a few years living in another country/culture/language provides an education like no other, so if you can work out the concerns outlined above, what a fantastic opportunity!

My now adult stepsons studied in a French school in Mexico during most of primary and all of secondary (not in Mexico City, so I can't help you there). I'm not sure at what grade level English was added into the curriculum, but they are both fluently trilingual. My younger kids are also in French immersion in Toronto, and also speak, read and write both Spanish and English (We had them in private Spanish lessons for a few years, and we speak Spanish at home.) So I don't think you need to worry about a bilingual 6 year old being overwhelmed by adding a third language - at least not in the long run. Any major change can seem overwhelming at first, but kids are remarkably resilient, and this week's crisis becomes next week's nonchalant "whatever". I would personally opt for the French Lycée - especially if she'll be returning to the same school in NYC - and let the English and Spanish take care of themselves, as they likely will, with English-speaking parents in a Spanish context. My kids always thought it was great when we would let them watch as much TV as they wanted (in Spanish) when visiting family in Mexico, since we had tighter limits on TV back home. We felt watching TV in Spanish (balanced with being out in the streets playing with the neighbourhood kids) was one more tool to improve their Spanish comprehension. 

In terms of her mild asthma triggered by respiratory infections, I would not see that as an insurmountable barrier. My oldest (now adult) daughter had moderately severe asthma, and the two times she got into trouble in Mexico were when she did strenuous physical activity within 24-48 hrs of arriving - once climbing a small volcano, another time a large pyramid. Once acclimatized she was fine (had to use her preventive inhalers (cortisone) both in Canada and Mexico, only occasionally her rescue inhaler). Of course each person with asthma can have their own triggers. Since you are wondering about how she might do in winter, would you have an opportunity to spend some time in Mexico City this winter to see how she does? You could also then check out the Lycée. 

As with other posters, I think the best way to avoid being a target of extortion is to not draw attention to yourself. Others don't have to know your income or assets. I think having a security guard for your daughter is essentially announcing that you have a reason to be afraid of her being kidnapped. Even if the security guard is a person of integrity, extortionists don't necessarily secure people's cooperation through money - if they threaten your security guard's family unless he cooperates with them, who do you think he's going to choose? You may think I'm watching too many telenovelas, but it does happen. I also agree that extortionists/kidnappers target Mexicans, not foreigners as they probably don't want that level of international scrutiny. 

I ride the Metro in Mexico City and I quite enjoy it - in a sardine-like way during peak hours of course. I love people watching. I know there are some blue eyed, light skinned Mexicans, but I haven't run into many on the subway, so I really can't "pass" as local. Years ago when I was travelling to Mexico City to the Canadian consulate on my own, my Mexican sister-in-law was very worried. She said I shouldn't take the Metro, that I should take a taxi from Tasqueña (the bus station in the south of Mexico City). I said "Yes, yes" so she wouldn't fret. And when I got to Tasqueña I went straight to the big map of the Metro to plan out my route. All went well, and on my way back I even made a couple of stops in neighbourhoods that caught my eye - once to check out some used book stores, once to buy some fabric. My sister-in-law thought I was very brave, which I found amusing. 

I agree you need to be more cautious around food allergies. Food allergies, esp if anaphylactic, can be scary. In Mexico, food allergies are less common and less understood as potentially life-threatening than in the US and Canada. As Maesonna says you would need to have a list of the Spanish version of each type of nut, plus the egg and mustard. There are many common, basic foods in Mexico that have none of these ingredients. If she knows how to manage her allergy (both by avoiding foods she cannot be sure are safe and knowing how to use her Epipen) hopefully she - and you - can feel confident and safe in a new environment. Be sure the school knows that if she ever did need to use her Epipen, they still need to call the Mexico City version of 911, as the Epipen is intended to give the person with the reaction time to get emergency medical care, not as a substitute for medical care (the reaction can recur after the epinephrine wears off).

It is a big decision to make - all the best to you as you try to figure out what's best for your family.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The crowds in the metro in Mexico City is pretty much the same as the one in Paris, not many blondes and blue eyes in Paris either anymore..
I take the subway when in Mexico and have not encountered any scary situation except for the fact that people are not as patient as in Paris and you sometimes have to fight your way out during rush hours. I take the tren ligero as well and think it is fun. 
I would not go inthere with my best jewelery but I do not do that anywhere anyways..


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I can not offer any info on the crime situation in Mexico City, because I do not visit there often. I can tell you that I have had asthma since I was a child and have been on a daily formoteol inhaler as well as always having my fast acting albuterol filled as well. I have NO problems at all with my asthma in Oaxaca. Of course Im sure the air is cleaner in Puerto Angel than it is in DF however, I am not sure that that is such of a contributing factor. I believe that the air quality is better there because its so much closer to the equator. I only use my Symbicort about once a week when im in Mexico. However, when I return to Alabama, which is where I am now, I use it daily, because my asthma starts acting back up. Also as far as the food alergies that is something that you can deal with. I myself am not allergic to eggs for example, and eat them in the states all the time, however, when I am in Mexico I cannot eat them. Most stores there do not refrigerate them, and although when I do buy them we always put them in the fridge, something about them, makes me sick every time, so I simply learn to stay away from them. The food will be a learning process. I still cannot eat some of the things my hubby can, so sometimes we will eat different things for dinner, but in all I think your daughter will be fine with the food. Also in DF there are more chain restaurants that are the same as in the states, so I wouldnt worry about that! Good Luck!


----------



## graylined (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for all of the great responses. Everyone's input has been very helpful. As I suspected, my crime concerns may have been a bit of an overreaction. I agree that having extra security with us may be way more attention-getting than not. If we do decide to move it wouldn't be until the summer, so we definitely have time to work out any issues. We have also decided to not make any final decisions until we take an exploratory trip in February and check out housing and schools. Our daughter only takes albuterol when she has a bad cold with a cough, so her asthma really isn't that bad. And I am not sure that higher altitudes trigger any respiratory issues for…We went skiing in Utah two winters ago, and she didn't have any adverse reactions to the elevation there. After thinking about this more extensively, I have realized that her food allergies are my biggest concern. Even in the United States we have to constantly emphasize how bad her allergies are and that whoever makes her food needs to use a clean knife, etc. We have traveled with our daughter internationally (including two trips to Mexico--which she loved), and the food allergies were only an issue during our last trip to India when a waiter (who we had informed about her allergies) brought her a milkshake that had hazelnut powder in it. Luckily she hated the milkshake and only had one sip, and felt better after having benadryl. If we do make this happen, we just need to find a living situation that is close to her school so that she can avoid taking a school bus, where there may be kids offering her food. She carries benadryl tablets, but unfortunately she has poor impulse control and occasionally eats things without asking us whether it is safe or not. She is also too young to know how to use an epipen by herself. 

One last question for everyone, has anyone used a driver in Mexico City to get around? I am thinking that this may be easier than driving everywhere ourselves and dealing with the hassle of getting a car. My husband isn't sure yet if he would be working in Santa Fe or in the city center--so commuting here and there is probably going to be an issue regardless of where we live.

If we are to make this work, I do agree that it would be an amazing experience for all of us. Mexican culture has always really appealed to me, so living there and learning the language is difficult to pass up, but we don't want to do anything to jeopardize our daughter's health.

Thanks again. And I will check back in with any updates.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The food allergies were the primary reason I voted against the move in my advice. Not just the food items, but the standards for preparation are not as stringent as they are in the States. I say this after many rounds of food related illness suffered since moving to Mexico over ten years ago. This wasn't the case when I lived in California. Very rarely happened.

No, I don't eat street food; the illnesses were "nice" restaurant related where most local expats tend to have lunch or dinner. I'm assiduous about cleaning all fruits and vegetables with Microdyn before consuming them at home. 

So, I agree with all those who think it would be a wonderful experience for your family in other regards. Most large cities have lots of taxis available, so transportation shouldn't be a problem.

Once you've visited for a while, you'll probably be able to feel more comfortable with whatever decision you make regarding your daughter's health. Since she is so young, it's tough for her to protect herself without constant adult oversight.
Good luck to your family.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I will agree with Lagoloo about the food preparation being an issue. In the states the local health departments do inspections of all the restaurants in their districts. In Mexico however, this is not the case, except in large restaurants. Where we live there are very few "restaurants" mostly street vendors selling tlayudas and tamales, and local taco stands. This is the food preparation and cleanliness you need to take extra caution with. However I would never say do not eat from them. We regularly eat from a couple in our city, and have learned which ones are ok to eat from when we go shopping in Pochutla. Oh course, if this is an issue, then simply prepare meals at home.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

graylined said:


> One last question for everyone, has anyone used a driver in Mexico City to get around? I am thinking that this may be easier than driving everywhere ourselves and dealing with the hassle of getting a car. My husband isn't sure yet if he would be working in Santa Fe or in the city center--so commuting here and there is probably going to be an issue regardless of where we live.


I've worked with people in the D.F. who either have drivers who also provide some security (particularly if they are middle to upper middle class and/or have young children going to school) or have arrangements with drivers/cars who provide transportation on-call. It's not uncommon and wouldn't be for an expat businessperson and/or his/her family. The best way to find someone is by personal recommendation. Your husband can ask the question of his associates at work and you can also ask people you network with when you move there. There's a newcomers club and other organizations to which expats from a broad range of countries belong.


----------



## graylined (Jan 5, 2014)

Just wanted to check back in to announce that we are moving to D.F. in a few weeks. We took an exploratory visit in February and visited schools, checked out neighborhoods, apartments, grocery stores etc., and decided that we were comfortable enough to take the plunge. Our daughter got accepted into the Liceo Franco Mexicano which was a relief because we want to live in the city and have her continue with her French education. We are currently trying to finalize an apartment that is within walking distance of the the Liceo in Polanco. The pollution is still a little worrying, but my daughter's pediatrician who has been to Mexico City that laughed off my concerns and said that were we live in NYC isn't that much less polluted.

Thanks again for all of the advice. And apologies for the late update.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Here's a link to the air quality website for the D.F. (the text of which is in Spanish), at which you will see levels of air contamination in the various parts of the district; you might find it helpful and save it to your internet "favorites" for occassional reference:

Air Quality - Mexico City


----------



## graylined (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Longford!


----------



## donpaconcho (Aug 6, 2011)

graylined

I hope you are well. Have you made it to Mexico City? I hope your experience is a good one. The Liceo Franco Mexicano is a very good institution, I had some friends in there and wish I could have attended. 

I lived in Mexico City for 24 years and can tell you that some of the concerns you mentioned are to be taken seriously. Traffic for one is the worst thing you will face. Be prepared to spend hours a day for your commute, even if it is just down the block. Santa Fe is one of the worst places to drive around, there is major traffic problems, construction, rush hour is from 5 am to 9 pm and taxis are very expensive. Public transportation is poor at best. 

On the security side I cannot tell you it is a paradise. But it is not as bad as media shows it. You will learn which places to avoid and how to be aware of the situations you are in during your stay. A personal security guard is a terrible idea IMO as it attracts more attention, costs you a lot and is not guaranteed to keep you safe. Just be aware of your surroundings, if anything seems fishy then walk away. It is that simple.

Food should not be much of a concern after some days. Most people get used to the same places to buy groceries or eat out, so you will be fine once you figure out what works for you and your family. Please do not pass on trying new things as Mexican food is absolutely delicious.

Finally on the asthma side I think there should be no problem. I grew up with some friends who had their inhaler by their side. Most private schools have a nurse who is experienced in the use of asthma control medicine. The air quality is not great but had not caused any issues to my asthmatic wife any time we go down there. Altitude may cause a bit of sickness the first day or two but you should have no problem afterwards.

I wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

graylined said:


> My husband has been offered a very lucrative job offer in Mexico City and we are seriously considering moving there from New York City with our 6 year old daughter. We would jump at the opportunity to move there if it wasn't for some concerns that we have regarding our daughter. Please see below. 1. Our daughter has very severe food allergies to eggs, tree nuts and mustard. In NYC food allergies are unfortunately quite common, but in Mexico City I am concerned that we will have a more difficult time eating out and making sure that she is safe in school and social situations where we are not readily present. She is already traumatized about having allergies and not being like all of the other kids, and I assume that in Mexico City these feelings will only be heightened. 2. She has very mild asthma that is triggered when she is sick with a bad cough. Using an inhaler when she has a cough has kept her from having any attacks for two years and ideally I would like to keep it that way. We visited Mexico City for a few days last spring and the air quality seemed similar to the air in NYC, but I know that the air is worse in the winter months. How concerned should we be? 3. She currently attends a full immersion French school. She has become fairly fluent in French, even though my husband and I are not proficient in the language. I don't want her to fall behind in French because ideally I would like her to attend the same school when we return to NYC in 3 or more years. Getting into good schools is very competitive in NYC, so this is a serious concern. We are going to visit the French Lycée and would like her to go to school there, but I am worried that she will not feel fully comfortable at the Lycée since I have heard that most of the kids are Mexican and would undoubtedly speak Spanish together when not in class. Also, my spoken French (reading is more proficient) is far from perfect so I am worried about how I would interact with her teachers other parents. All three of us are very excited about learning Spanish, but I am concerned that having our daughter learn a third language will be overwhelming at this point in her life. Greengates and the American School are options, but are not particularly appealing because of the lack of emphasis on learning Spanish. But obviously she would fit in more at either school. Does anyone know of any schools that are bi-lingual French and English?--This would be the ideal situation, but I don't think they exist. 4. And finally a friend of mine from Mexico City said that we should be very concerned about crime since my husband will be taking on a job that pays a lot even by American standards. We are street smart and don't look particularly well to do-so how concerned should we be? We are also all dark haired, and could easily pass for being Mexican as long as we don't speak. We do not want to live in a gated community and would ideally like to live in an urban area like Condessa or Polanco, where we can walk around, much like we do in NYC. My Mexican friend (who grew up with a lot more money that most Mexicans) said that we should seriously consider having a private security guard with us, particularly when taking our daughter out and around town, in the unlikely event that she is kidnapped---This really shocked me because during my short visit to Mexico City I felt quite safe. My husband has also gone there regularly for work and was shocked, but concerned by this suggestion. Another friend from Mexico City advised me to never take the subway because I will be mugged. Again, this surprised me and seemed like a real limitation since I prefer the subway to cars, and I know that traffic is horrible. All advise will be greatly appreciated. Living in Mexico City could be so much fun, but I am not sure that we should go for it, particularly in light of all the concerns we have regarding our daughter.


I work in an International finance company with quite a number of ex-pats, some of whom have young children and all of whom are well paid so will try to give my perceptions of living in Mexico DF. 

No-one I know has a private security guard. We are warned about how to deal with kidnap threats and the best advice is not to have your phone number listed as there are reports of people calling to say they have your child, when in actual fact it is a hoax. If they can't get your number there generally is no problem and none of my colleagues have experienced any threats or problems of this nature.

We live in Condesa and most of my ex-pat friends live in Polanco or Coyoacan. We all walk around our neighborhoods with family and friends or alone without feeling insecure.

I disagree with another post in that, I don't find driving a problem. Sure, it is sometimes slow but the rush hours are between 7-9, 2-4 and 6-8. The public transport system is crowded in rush hour, but I take the metrobus to work every day and think it is a fantastic way of getting around the city.

The private health system here is very good and your daughter's asthma shouldn't be too much of problem. That air quality is variable but my asthmatic husband has fewer problems here than in the UK. In addition, when there are air quality problems the schools keep the children indoors.

My husband also has a severe allergy to shellfish and whenever he goes to a new restaurant and orders fish he tells the waiting staff about it. This has always had a really positive response (they really don't want to kill their customers) and we have not had any difficulties.

I hope you have a fabulous time in what I believe to be a wonderful place to live. Take sensible precautions, learn Spanish and enjoy the experience.

One last point, I have friends whose children learnt two languages at the same time. It took them a while longer to get there but they became fluent in both. Young children are very adaptable and learning new things comes naturally to them, unlike us old duffers who still struggle to string a sentence together in Spanish after 2 years.

Best of luck.


----------

